# Any small business plastisol transfer maker available for a new customer?



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello! currently I make shirts with inkjet transfers but a lot of my customers want colored / black shirts which is why I need a plastisol supplier. I need someone who I could email a picture(s) to with a size and amount and give me a fair price on the transfers and send them out within a couple of days. If you think you could be this person, please send me a message so I could get a order placed right away. Thank you!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

You could try some 3G Jet Opaque from Proworld.

Here they are applying it.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Look at the stickied list.


----------

